# [raid1] MD970 SB950 Chipset, raid1 array n'apparaît pas

## pokstar

J'ai changé de carte mere et j'ai maintenant un côntroleur SB950 (FakeRaid). Le probleme c'est que l'array raid1 n'apparaît pas. Je vois par contre les 2 HDD de 3TB comme si il ne fesait pas parti d'aucun array.

L'array est composé de 2 HDD  de 3TB en raid1 (miroir). Est-ce que je dois installer une librairie et/ou modifier mon noyau?

Voir le output plus bas

FYI

```
POK6 ~ # parted -l

Model: ATA OCZ-AGILITY2 (scsi)

Disk /dev/sda: 60.0GB

Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B

Partition Table: msdos

Disk Flags: 

Number  Start   End     Size    Type     File system     Flags

 1      1049kB  135MB   134MB   primary  ext2            boot

 2      135MB   4430MB  4295MB  primary  linux-swap(v1)

 3      4430MB  60.0GB  55.6GB  primary  ext4

Model: ATA WDC WD30EZRS-00J (scsi)

Disk /dev/sdb: 3001GB

Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B

Partition Table: gpt

Disk Flags: 

Number  Start  End  Size  File system  Name  Flags

Model: ATA WDC WD30EZRS-00J (scsi)

Disk /dev/sdc: 3001GB

Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B

Partition Table: gpt

Disk Flags: 

Number  Start  End  Size  File system  Name  Flags

Model: ATA WDC WD15EADS-00P (scsi)

Disk /dev/sdd: 1500GB

Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B

Partition Table: gpt

Disk Flags: 

Number  Start   End     Size    File system  Name     Flags

 1      17.4kB  1500GB  1500GB  ext4         primary
```

----------

## dapsaille

Salut,

 as-tu une raison particulière de préférer le fakeraid chipset à un raid purement software ? (à condition que tu n'utilises pas de dual boot bien sur) 

 Tu peux tenter un mdadm --detail --scan pour voir si par le plus grand des hasards ce fakeraid serais reconnu par mdadm (j'en doute) ..

 Sinon, as tu quelque chose dans /dev/mapper ? 

 Si oui, la commande à analyser serais dmraid ...

 Quoi qu'il en soit, si tu penses n'utiliser que des systèmes GNU/Linux, je te recommande chaudement de désactiver le fakeraid et  d'utiliser uniquement mdadm (voire lvm par dessus si tu en as besoin). ATTENTION, BACKUPES TES DATAS AVANT !!! (quoique ... si tu peux monter une partition de ton raid 1, nickel ^^)

 Tu viens de faire la méchante découverte de la "pourrissitude"(TM) du fakeraid .. qui n'apportes rien par rapport à un raid soft (même sous windows, c'est pour dire) à part de pouvoir écrire sur la Boite de la carte maman =  "Raid 0+1+kikoolol, pan j'te met 20€ de plus pour la peine"

----------

## pokstar

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> as-tu une raison particulière de préférer le fakeraid chipset à un raid purement software ? (à condition que tu n'utilises pas de dual boot bien sur) 
> 
> 

 

Il y a de ça 3 mois j'ai perdu un array raid1 avec mdadm (cause: bad magic block), J'ai réussi a récupérer mes données grace a r-tools (80$ bien investi), mais j'ai eu une très peur davoir perdu mes données, surtout les photos de mon fils (ma copine aurais surement pété les plombs et jen aurais entendu parler longtemps).

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Tu peux tenter un mdadm --detail --scan pour voir si par le plus grand des hasards ce fakeraid serais reconnu par mdadm (j'en doute) ..
> 
> 

 

En effet, rien!

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, as tu quelque chose dans /dev/mapper ? 
> 
> Si oui, la commande à analyser serais dmraid ...
> ...

 

```
POK6 ~ # ls -l /dev/mapper

total 0

crw------- 1 root root 10, 236 Aug 24 15:54 control
```

Encore rien!

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, si tu penses n'utiliser que des systèmes GNU/Linux, je te recommande chaudement de désactiver le fakeraid et  d'utiliser uniquement mdadm (voire lvm par dessus si tu en as besoin). ATTENTION, BACKUPES TES DATAS AVANT !!! (quoique ... si tu peux monter une partition de ton raid 1, nickel ^^)
> 
> 

 

Les données sont sur un HDD externe usb de 3TB, donc aucun problème a ce niveau.

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Tu viens de faire la méchante découverte de la "pourrissitude"(TM) du fakeraid .. qui n'apportes rien par rapport à un raid soft (même sous windows, c'est pour dire) à part de pouvoir écrire sur la Boite de la carte maman =  "Raid 0+1+kikoolol, pan j'te met 20€ de plus pour la peine"

 

</troll>

Je vais y penser. avec mdadm tout fonctionnait bien jusqu'au jour ou tout a chier. J'hésite a le réutiliser  :Sad: 

----------

## pokstar

Et merde, je replonge.

mdadm fonctionnait bien avant le crash. Bon je refait une tentative, et j'enmerde le SB950.

```
parted -l

Model: ATA WDC WD30EZRS-00J (scsi)

Disk /dev/sdb: 3001GB

Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B

Partition Table: gpt

Disk Flags: 

Number  Start   End     Size    File system  Name     Flags

 1      1049kB  3001GB  3001GB  ext4         primary

Model: ATA WDC WD30EZRS-00J (scsi)

Disk /dev/sdc: 3001GB

Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B

Partition Table: gpt

Disk Flags: 

Number  Start   End     Size    File system  Name     Flags

 1      1049kB  3001GB  3001GB  ext4         primary

mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md1 --level=1 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sd[bc]1

mke2fs -t ext4 /dev/md1
```

That's it sa fonctionne tout bon. C'est tellement frais que sa sent encore le tout neuf!

Je vais faire un cold backup chaque semaine et m'assurer que toutes les donnes soient integres

----------

